# What is growing??



## jfried8 (May 14, 2020)

What is this stuff growing in my Bermuda and how do I get rid of it????


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

My guess would be moss. I take it that area gets a lot of shade?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Agree with MQ. Does water stand in this area? Not to be captain obvious but it is an indication that the turf is not growing well. Aeration, proper soil ph and a balance of nurtrients will improve the turf and drive out the moss. Rake up the moss with a spring tine rake and discard. Treat with products containing iron and sulfur. Big box stores have moss killer or some people say you can just spray dish washing detergent mixed with water to kill. Hope this helps.

Merry Xmas


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If that area doesn't get any sun or very little then there is no point of even trying to grow grass there. Either put some pavers down since it's by the gate or you can turn it into a flower bed too.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I have areas in my yard like this and they are in full sun. It's in spots that never dry out and hold moisture. I've done many of the things noted above, and it seems to be improving every year a little but it takes time. I've resodded those areas, and it'll thin out in a year. It's mostly caused by being on a slope and water drainage/pooling and which leads to and causes compaction and the soil never drying out which leads to all other issues such as fungus and everything else. 
I've fixed many of the water runoff issues and have done a lot of aeration and some sanding.. it's helping but it takes time.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

rjw0283 said:


> I have areas in my yard like this and they are in full sun. It's in spots that never dry out and hold moisture. I've done many of the things noted above, and it seems to be improving every year a little but it takes time. I've resodded those areas, and it'll thin out in a year. It's mostly caused by being on a slope and water drainage/pooling and which leads to and causes compaction and the soil never drying out which leads to all other issues such as fungus and everything else.
> I've fixed many of the water runoff issues and have done a lot of aeration and some sanding.. it's helping but it takes time.


I recently received an estimate for a few french drains in my backyard to deal with a similar concern. It may be the answer to your issue. As you stated the water has to drain and the turf has to dry out.


----------

